# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal...

## Nurwidi

Assalammu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh...  salam kenal buat anggota Forum Koi'S ... saya Nurwidi dari Surabaya... saat ini saya lagi ingin belajar banyak ttg memelihara koi yang baik dan benar... sehingga koi nya gak banyak yang mati... mohon bimbingan dari para Suhu... Wassalam

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Assalammu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh...  salam kenal buat anggota Forum Koi'S ... saya Nurwidi dari Surabaya... saat ini saya lagi ingin belajar banyak ttg memelihara koi yang baik dan benar... sehingga koi nya gak banyak yang mati... mohon bimbingan dari para Suhu... Wassalam


Walaikum Salam Om Nurwidi, Salam kenal juga ... semoga 
ilmu keeping nya tambah baik.

----------


## LDJ

salam kenal selamat bergabung om Nurwidi

----------


## Gold

salam kenal pak

----------

